# ET200SP vibrationsempfindlich ?



## JesperMP (22 Mai 2017)

Hallo.

Ich hatte vorher Probleme mit ET200SP Baseunits die durch falsche Bedienung mit Schraubendreher oder Testproben zerstört wurde:
https://www.sps-forum.de/schaltschr...sh-klemmen-schlechtes-design-erfahrungen.html

Nun finde ich bei Erfahrung das die ET200SP scheinen empfindlich für Vibrationen zu sein.
ET200SP in den Schaltschrank --> Kein Problem.
ET200SP auf der Maschine mit etwa Vibrationen (aber nicht schwehre Vibrationen) --> Die ET200SP Module gehen ohne nachweisbare Tendenz in Störung. Es ist immer nur 1 Modul der gestört ist. Eine leichtes druck per Hand auf alle Module und sie gehen wieder in Run.

Wenn man die kontakte zwischen das Elektronikmodul und das Baseunit anschaut, dann sehen sie sehr winzig aus. Viel winziger als z.B. bei ET200S.
Eigentlich habe ich bis jetzt nur die ET200SP in Verwendung in den Schaltschrank. 
Die ET200SP auf der Maschine stammen von andere. Aber ich bin am überlegen ob ich auf ein dezentralisierte E/A konzept wechseln soll. Mit die obengenannte Erfahrungen habe ich jetzt grossen Zweifel ob es wäre ein schlechten Idée,

Also ich höre sehr gerne von andere mit Erfahrungen von ET200SP plaziert auf Maschinen.


----------



## acid (22 Mai 2017)

Hallo

Wir haben bisher nur eine größere Anlage mit ET200SP gebaut und ich kann deine Erfahrungen im Großen und Ganzen bestätigen. 
Stationen im Schaltschrank oder an kleineren Schränken, welche an der Wand hängen -> kein Problem. 

Bei einem Schrank war allerdings die günstigste Möglichkeit ihn an einer Maschinenhalterung, welche mit der Wand verschraubt ist, zu befestigen. Kaum Vibrationen, aber man spürt es eben wenn man die Hand dran hält. 
Auch dort hatte ich das selbe Problem wie du, Module die einfach aussteigen. Etwas an der Baseunit rumwackeln und es läuft wieder. Ich denke auch, dass diese winzigen Spielzeugstecker an den Baseunits schuld sind, eventuell ist auch die Montageplatte des Schranks minimal verzogen und die Tragschiene deswegen nicht exakt gerade... 
Abhilfe, zumindest vorerst, war diese Halterung noch zusätzlich zu versteifen. 

Die Klemmen in den Baseunits sind ja auch schrottig, einen Leiter (mit Aderendhülse) anklemmen ist das eine, diesen aber dann wieder aus dieser Klemme rausbekommen eine ganz andere, so etwas fummeliges finde ich nur bedingt Industrietauglich. Wenn da mal ein gestresster Instandhalter dran arbeitet wird das sicher spannend. 

Wird wohl die erste und einzige Anlage mit ET200SP bei uns sein.


----------



## Crack123 (22 Mai 2017)

Wir hatten so etwas Ähnliches wobei es da weniger um Vibrationen beim Betrieb ging sondern beim Transport einer Niederspannungsschaltanlage.

Transportweg am LKW ca 40 Km, nach einschalten waren ca 50% der Module Finster ( Hauptsächliche diese Leistungsmessmodule Energymeter ) dran rumgewackelt etc. Neustart nix passiert, ziehen / stecken siehe da geht auf On
bis auf ein paar, die waren kaputt ( Sicherung Intern durchgebrannt lt Optischer Diagnose ) diese Haardicken Pins in dem Kinderspielzeugstecker da sind doch ein Witz, dagegen sind die ET200S Module ja Gradezu Hochstromfähig 

Dachte mir schon in dem TIA Umsteigerkurs ob das nur eine Demoanlage war aber siehe da das ging ja so in Produktion


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2017)

Mist ihr macht mir Hoffnung ... Ich will demnächst bei uns ET200SP einführen und das auch noch in der F-Ausführung.
Ich glaub das überleg ich mir nochmal. Sind die Teile wenigstens im Schaltschrank problemlos oder gibts da auch Probleme?


----------



## Crack123 (22 Mai 2017)

In der aufgestellten Anlagen machen die bis Dato keine Probleme, 
dennoch setze ich in Kleinen Projekten immer noch die ET200S Ein da die mechanisch viel Robuster ist, 
siehe oben wenn da mal Instandhalter wie ich dran rumwursten muss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2017)

Zur Zeit stehe ich den ET200SP skeptisch gegenüber, ich habe jetzt bei ein
paar Projekten eingesetzt. Die Temperatur TC machen Probleme bei Fremdeinflüssen,
wo die ET200s total unempfindlich waren. 

Das anschließen ist für Menschen über 40, nur noch mit einer Lupe möglich.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist das man die Fehlendwicklung der ET200s in eine Neuendwicklung
mitnimmt, indem man das tauschen einer Baugruppe im Verband unmöglich gestaltert.
Das kann der Wettbewerb besser, dort kann man eine Baugruppen einfach herausziehen.

Die Anschlüsse unten zu lassen, wo man Sie schlecht erreichen kann, zeigt von wenig praktischer 
Erfahrung. Noch weniger Praktische Erfahrung zeigt das man keine Standard Messspitze 
verwenden kann, um zu messen. 

Blöd ist auch das man bei F-Baugruppen, kein Eingangs Check durchführen, bevor keine
Hardware Konfig drauf ist, warum können diese  LEDs nicht leuchten bei 24V.

Das zeigt mir nur das der Endwickler anscheinend keinerlei Erfahrung im Industriellen
Umfeld hatte.


----------



## acid (22 Mai 2017)

Also mit Schränken die in Technikräumen bzw. allgemein fest an die Wand geschraubt sind hatte ich auch mit F-Technik bisher keine Probleme, läuft seit einiger Zeit ohne Ausfälle. 

Lediglich die Temperatur sollte man wohl halbwegs im Rahmen halten, siehe: Temperaturproblem bei Safety-Modulen der 1500er CPU in ET200-SP

Da ich nicht für das Überleben der Baseunits garantieren kann (*), wenn die wieder mal Probleme machen, werden wir in Zukunft wohl Wago einsetzen.

*) Bin nämlich auch Instandhalter


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 Mai 2017)

Im ganze doch zufrieden mit die ET200SP
Ich würde aber aufpassen mit der Karte AI 8xI 2-,4-wire BA 6ES7 134-6GF00-0AA1  in 2-4 Draht Mischbetrieb.
Da sind wir im schwitzen gekommen bei der IBN.

Aber, Ungläubig aufpassen mit die Baseunits.. empfindlich.

Bram


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2017)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Aber, Ungläubig aufpassen mit die Baseunits.. empfindlich.



Das passt aber nicht zum evtl. rauhen Indusdtrieeinsatz, da ist Robustheit gefragt.


----------



## blimaa (22 Mai 2017)

Also das die Federzugklemmen kacke sind, kann ich bestätigen.
Bei der IBN beim Kunden noch schnell ein paar Sensorkabeln anschliessen....
Scheiss Klemmen blieben zum Teil einfach offen, auch wenn ich den Schraubenzieher wieder rausgenommen habe.
Unser Siemensansprechpartner hat uns mal ET200 Messspitzen mitgebracht. Super Sache von Ihm!
Scharfe kleine Dinger diese Messspitzen...
Was mir aufgefallen war, dass sich die Elektronikblöcke auf die Baseunit nicht richtig einschnappen lassen. Das war bei der ET200s noch richtige Mechanik, wobei man bei der ET200sp genau schauen muss, ob sich die kleinen Wiederhacken eingehackt haben.
Die Module arbeiten auch, wenn es nicht richtig eingehakt sind, sind dann aber Vibrationsanfällig!!

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Blockmove (23 Mai 2017)

Tja dann werd ich doch in den sauren Apfel beissen.
Beim Retrofit will ich alte Safety ASIMON rausschmeissen und durch einen ASI F-Link ersetzen.
Das gibts - meines Wissens - leider nicht für ET200S.
Oder kennt jemand einen anderen Weg die alten ASIMON loszuwerden und das ganze mit einer F-CPU zu ersetzen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## acid (23 Mai 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja dann werd ich doch in den sauren Apfel beissen.
> Beim Retrofit will ich alte Safety ASIMON rausschmeissen und durch einen ASI F-Link ersetzen.



Sind beim AS-i ja nur zwei Drähtchen, statistisch gesehen stehen deine Chancen gut


----------



## Blockmove (23 Mai 2017)

acid schrieb:


> Sind beim AS-i ja nur zwei Drähtchen, statistisch gesehen stehen deine Chancen gut



Stimmt eigentlich 
Naja ein Drähte für noch zur Spannungsversorgung sinds auch noch.
Also das ASI-Zeug auf ne ET200SP und die F-Baugruppen mit ner ET200S ...
Sieht zwar komisch aus und ist es auch ... aber könnt ich ja trotzdem machen


----------



## JesperMP (24 Mai 2017)

Nun habe ich in unseren Haus alle potentielle Zeugen gefragt, und die Antworten waren sehr variabel.
Von "_das Problem ist bekannt, aber nicht so schlimm_" bis auf "_es ist den totalen_ (Schimpfwort selbst einfüllen)_ und völlig unanwendbar_".
Es ist schlimm, weil wir bis jetzt ET200S verwendet haben, und das Konzept passt uns sehr gut - viele kleine Module mit Anschluss direkt auf das Modul, anstatt weniger grössere Module mit separaten Klemmleiste.
Wenn wir nicht von ET200S auf ET200SP migrieren kann, wäre das ein grossen Umkehrung. Und auf was ? ET200S behalten ? ET200MP ? ET200SP in den Steuerschrank und etwas anders auf der Mashine - und in den Fall was ? Oder etwas nicht-Siemens (dafür bin ich offen, aber ich denke es ist unmöglich in meiner Firma).

Bin verwirrt, frustriert, ich sehe keine Lösung.


----------



## Howard (24 Mai 2017)

Um dich zu beruhigen, wir nutzen die ET200SP auch (mitfahrender Schaltschrank bei RBG). Da geht bei Störung oder Not-Aus auch ein ordentlicher Ruck durchs Gerät. Wir haben keinerlei Probleme (laufen jetzt seit circa einem Jahr).
Allerdings haben wir die von Siemens empfohlenen Abschlussklemmen links und rechts montiert. Die geben dem ganzen wohl mehr halt auf der Schiene.
Irgendwo in einem der diversen Handbücher werden die mal erwähnt.


----------



## JesperMP (24 Mai 2017)

Howard schrieb:


> Allerdings haben wir die von Siemens empfohlenen Abschlussklemmen links und rechts montiert.


Was sind das ? Hast du ein Typ-Nr. oder ein Link ?


----------



## Howard (24 Mai 2017)

Wir haben da einfache standard  Reihenendklemmen verwendet. Das hatte die anfänglichen Probleme behoben.


----------



## RONIN (24 Mai 2017)

Howard schrieb:


> Wir haben da einfache standard  Reihenendklemmen verwendet. Das hatte die anfänglichen Probleme behoben.


Liegt dann das Problem am Rückwandbus der BaseUnits?
Auf die Kontakte der Steckmodule hätte die Endwinkel wohl nicht viel Einfluss.


----------



## Howard (24 Mai 2017)

Ja genau. Nach Erfahrung unser Elektriker klicken die Karten oft nur sehr schwer in die Baseunit (und man merkt es oft nicht). Wenn sie aber erstmal eingerastet sind, dann haben wir das noch nicht erlebt, dass sie sich selbstständig wieder lösen. Allerdings ist meines Erachtens nach das Konstrukt der Baseunits untereinander sehr wackelig und war bei uns dann auch die Fehlerquelle. Das lies sich dann mit den Reihenendklemmen beheben. Und wie gesagt, irgendwo in irgendeinem Dokument hat Siemens das auch empfohlen.


----------



## roman06 (24 Mai 2017)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Nun habe ich in unseren Haus alle potentielle Zeugen gefragt, und die Antworten waren sehr variabel.
> Von "_das Problem ist bekannt, aber nicht so schlimm_" bis auf "_es ist den totalen_ (Schimpfwort selbst einfüllen)_ und völlig unanwendbar_".
> Es ist schlimm, weil wir bis jetzt ET200S verwendet haben, und das Konzept passt uns sehr gut - viele kleine Module mit Anschluss direkt auf das Modul, anstatt weniger grössere Module mit separaten Klemmleiste.
> Wenn wir nicht von ET200S auf ET200SP migrieren kann, wäre das ein grossen Umkehrung. Und auf was ? ET200S behalten ? ET200MP ? ET200SP in den Steuerschrank und etwas anders auf der Mashine - und in den Fall was ? Oder etwas nicht-Siemens (dafür bin ich offen, aber ich denke es ist unmöglich in meiner Firma).
> ...



Mir geht's im Prinzip genauso. Wollte jetzt gerade meine ersten ET200SP einsetzen. 2 SPSen mit 3 bzw. 4 dezentralen Kästen, insgesamt so 150 E/A, nichts aufregendes. Stehen allerdings auf dem Boden oder hängen an der Wand, aber wenn ich das jetzt alles hier so lese, auch dass die Klemmen nicht richtig schließen und man nix lesen kann...
Ist die SP wirklich so Sch... ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2017)

roman06 schrieb:


> Mir geht's im Prinzip genauso. Wollte jetzt gerade meine ersten ET200SP einsetzen. 2 SPSen mit 3 bzw. 4 dezentralen Kästen, insgesamt so 150 E/A, nichts aufregendes. Stehen allerdings auf dem Boden oder hängen an der Wand, aber wenn ich das jetzt alles hier so lese, auch dass die Klemmen nicht richtig schließen und man nix lesen kann...
> Ist die SP wirklich so Sch... ?



Jain, meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht unbedingt eine Weiterentwicklung, 
sondern wie bei TIA wurde viel mehr auf kleineren Raum gepackt, eigentlich
wollen wir Anwender das auch, nur irgendwie anders. 
Vielleicht so wie es Beckhoff macht. 

Vor allen Dingen haben die meiner Meinung nach das Portfolio nicht erweitert,
eher im Gegenteil.

Meiner Meinung nach hätten Sie sich da die Endwicklungskosten sparen können,
es besteht kein wirklicher Mehrwert.  

PS. Was ich ganz schlimm finde ist wie Sie die Terminalmodule Typsieren, wenn
man die nur nach Katalog bestellt, hat man mit Sicherheit die falschen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (24 Mai 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> PS. Was ich ganz schlimm finde ist wie Sie die Terminalmodule Typsieren, wenn
> man die nur nach Katalog bestellt, hat man mit Sicherheit die falschen.



Sind die nicht immer im Bundle dabei, mit der PB/PN Anbindung/ CPU


----------



## Blockmove (24 Mai 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hätten Sie sich da die Endwicklungskosten sparen können,
> es besteht kein wirklicher Mehrwert.



Sehe ich auch so.
Siemens hätte eine Menge gespart wenn sie einfach die 300er und die ET200S modernisiert hätten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2017)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Sind die nicht immer im Bundle dabei, mit der PB/PN Anbindung/ CPU



Entschuldigung die heißen ja jetzt Baseunits


----------



## de vliegende hollander (24 Mai 2017)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich würde aber aufpassen mit der Karte AI 8xI 2-,4-wire BA 6ES7 134-6GF00-0AA1  in 2-4 Draht Mischbetrieb.
> Da sind wir im schwitzen gekommen bei der IBN.



Heute wieder ärger mit dem Scheiss in 4-Draht. Empfehlung : Nicht nach Siemens Doku anschließen.
I+ auf + der Stromquelle,  und der - der Stromquelle direkt auf dem Minis der 24VDC..

Bram


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2017)

Siemens Empfehlung, ich hatte doch über Probleme bei den TC Modulen geschrieben,
einen Kollegen haben sie geraten, als er hohe Schwankungen von den Werten hatte, 
einen Minus an den Thermoelemten anzuschließen, direkt an der Baugruppe. 

Jetzt mach mal zwei Drähte unter die riesigen klemmen, was ist dann mit der Thermoelektrischen
Spannung, wenn ich bei Fe-CuNi noch einmal Kupferdrähte hinzufüge. Was ist mit den evtl. Rauschen
das vom Netzteil kommt. Bewegen wir uns da noch im Industriebereich oder ist das schon basteln?


----------

